# lower abdominal ache and back ache



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I am 9 weeks tomorrow and hoping what I am experiencing is normal. Please could someone reassure me that a period paid ache (not pain/stabbing or throbbing, just a dull ache in my very low abdomen and lower back just above the coxyx are a normal part of a 9 week pregnancy. It came on later this afternoon as is showing no sign of let up yet and I am now finding something else to worry about! I haven't had this before so i am freaking out thinking its the onset of miscarriage. it feels like my old endo pain when it starts at the ligament area and travels to the tops of the thighs. the lower pain is possibley due to bad posture but still the 2 together are causing me to worry.

I have been lucky to not have had any bleeding or spotting throughout my pregnancy but this is a new and unwelcome symptom.

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Arty

Yes it can be normal as your uterus is growing and stretching. This is more likely for you to experience as you likely to have scar tissue due to your endometriosis. 

If becomes severe or any bleeding go into a&e. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

HI Kaz

Thanks so much for replying (espcially late) I do hve severe adhesions and endo and in particular I had bad adhesions & endo on my uteral sacral ligaments so wonder if its that? Its sooooo unnerving, no severe cramps or sharp pain or bleeding so taking this as a good sign. saw a healthy heartbeat last saturday so fingers crossed its gone by tomorrow.

Thank you!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Is very likely to be that if you have severe adhesions. As they are scar tissue which does not stretch unlike normal tissue/ligaments/muscle etc. 

Try not to worry. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

looks like this was my little one departing this pregnancy, MMC confirmed yesterday at around 9 weeks :-(


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry Hun xxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Arty. Hugs xxxxx
Kaz xxxx


----------

